# Zwei Wlan-Router per Wlan verbinden



## Robert Steichele (22. September 2005)

Ist das überhaupt möglich oder müssen die Router per Kabel verbunden sein.
Der erste Router soll das Wlan realisieren und der zweite quasi nur die Reichweite erweitern.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## BSA (22. September 2005)

Selbstverständlich ist das möglich, kann aber sein das der Router das extra unterstützen muss, weiß ich aber leider nicht genau.Das nennt sich dann Roaming, also genau wieder der Zellenwechsel beim Mobilfunk GSM etc. Also der Wechesle des Sendemastens!


----------



## metalux (22. September 2005)

Nabend,

 hat der Router denn keine Bridge- bzw Repeater- oder Accesspointfunktion?

 Gruß Jens


----------



## bmxvoodoo (22. September 2005)

Du kannst die APs sowohl mit WLAN als auch mit Kabel verbinden. 

Deine WLAN-Karte sucht sich dann den AP mit der besseren Signalqualität aus (Roaming).


----------

